# SGTP MARCH 11 shoot



## dpoole (Mar 5, 2017)

20 or so 3 d targets set up among the pines and briars.  Bufford is cooking his WORLD famous chicken.  Primitive fire building demo also. And who knows what else.  If you want to make a self bow this is the place to learn Hatchet Dan just waiting to make you break out a sweat doing it.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 6, 2017)

I hear tell Danny and Donnie done re-hid some of the targets.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Mar 6, 2017)

May try and make it down if nothing changes. If I can would like to purchase one of those short billed SGTP hats if y'all have anymore.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm surprise they even find all the targets from the last shoot.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 6, 2017)

dm/wolfskin said:


> I'm surprise they even find all the targets from the last shoot.



Maybe I need to move them further out than into the open next time!

Dan is making it less fun now a days w his setups....


----------



## Dennis (Mar 6, 2017)

It can be a bad joke at times it ain't no fun shooting at targets you can not see


----------



## dpoole (Mar 6, 2017)

Stump Shooter said:


> May try and make it down if nothing changes. If I can would like to purchase one of those short billed SGTP hats if y'all have anymore.



Do not have any of the hats sorry


----------



## dpoole (Mar 6, 2017)

dm/wolfskin said:


> I'm surprise they even find all the targets from the last shoot.



We moved the ones we could find


----------



## Stump Shooter (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks Donnie, target's can't be that bad, weeds and briars ain't started growing good yet.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 6, 2017)

Stump Shooter said:


> Thanks Donnie, target's can't be that bad, weeds and briars ain't started growing good yet.



Please don't say that.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 11, 2017)

Dennis said:


> It can be a bad joke at times it ain't no fun shooting at targets you can not see[/QUOT


----------



## dpoole (Mar 11, 2017)

Stump Shooter said:


> Thanks Donnie, target's can't be that bad, weeds and briars ain't started growing good yet.



If they wuz in wide open field they would complain about that


----------



## Stump Shooter (Mar 11, 2017)

Had a great time as usual. Good course, came out with all my arrows, see u folks next time Thanks.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 12, 2017)

We had fun. Buford's chicken and ribs, and Wander's deserts  were worth the ride down, not to mention the other stuff.


----------

